# Feeding frenzy



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

VIDEO HERE


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that was a great video








What were you feeding - it disappeared in no-time.

btw: must have had nerves of steel to hold on to that as long as you did


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

nice one









that was almost your finger


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! That was a frenzy!
One looked like it got you finger at the end :laugh:


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Pul my finger :laugh:


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome video! How big is that tank?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW!!! Great Vid ...

I watched it in slow-motion and it looked like you got bit, or dam near close , I wish I could get the still shot of how close that red was to your finger


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome video


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> WOW!!! Great Vid ...
> 
> I watched it in slow-motion and it looked like you got bit, or dam near close , I wish I could get the still shot of how close that red was to your finger
> 
> ...


me too.







good looking fish though


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Damn! That was a frenzy!
> One looked like it got you finger at the end :laugh:
> [snapback]1076523[/snapback]​


Yeah looking at it again I think he really did, whats the verdict Igarape'?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He hasn't been bitten









Sweet video


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

damn!!! wish i had a tank to have a nice big shoal like that


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

that was great, size of tank please? i need that set up, looks like so much fun


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Damn sure looked like he got bit to me. Sweet video!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

sh*t thats a killer shoal!!! What size tank you have to put 40 pygos in there!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet shoal


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats by far the best feeding video I've ever seen.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man I really wanted to see that video too, but my fricken computer wouldn't load it and it stayed on a blank page. Sounds like a killer video though. What is you feed bill a month? Seems like it would cost a fortune to feed 40 Pygos.
~Taylor~


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

luckyyyy


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

You got som balls putting your hands in for that long.

That shoal is serious, gotta love them terns.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That was really an impressive video, my compliments









Those pygo's were amazing..........


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

watch the fingers dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

holy crap you almost lost a digit


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It was a nice video, looked like the amazon. I think you got bit. How big is your tank?


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

please tell me you got bit!! Left your fingers in there a lil too long from the looks of it. hahaha.

anyways thats some kick ass fish!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

dude, that is a sick ass video! looks like they went after your finger. But it still rocks man.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

One of the best videos on feeding I have ever seen how big is the tank


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

coooooooll


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

amazing video, how big is that shoal/tank?


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Nop, haven't been bitten (at least not this time)... I discovered one of them was very close when I saw the vid for the first time actually









I feed them twice a day with fish fillets like this and it's always the same frenzy









The tank is approx 500g

Thanks for the comments









Adrien


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Igarapé said:


> Nop, haven't been bitten (at least not this time)... I discovered one of them was very close when I saw the vid for the first time actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent video, he was a split second from taking your thumb off tho! Use tongs next time


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

awesome video, btw that was a close one that rbp nearly pulled u in


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

those cant be all pygos... I saw some fish that looked more like serras...
SWEET VIDEO!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Great video! But aren't the fish a bit skinny?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice vid aweome men damn great pycho,s


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

That is the most awesome video i have ever seen on piranha feeding before Hands down. You was so lucky not to loose a digit man.

They must cost you a fortune to feed them twice a day









Simply awesome


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

All I gotta say is:


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice vid and great shoal


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

god i want that shoal. the pirayas are unreal.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Offtopic but, I wonder how much poop they leave behind in your sand


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Great video Adrien!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

wow, what an awesome video!!
dude u are so lucky to have all fingers on that hand









ian


----------

